# First Pic's of my TT replacement



## ttnick (Mar 21, 2005)

First pic's of my TT replacement collected it Friday.


----------



## alanstotty (Jul 25, 2006)

If you get the desire to drive a TT for a weekend, we can swap


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

did you swap the car or this a loan car?

that is one mean looking B17ch! she damn pretty, wow!!!!!!

whats it like to drive?

niko


----------



## ttnick (Mar 21, 2005)

alanstotty said:


> If you get the desire to drive a TT for a weekend, we can swap


You'll have to get a DSG with left foot throttle first


----------



## Mattyp (Oct 22, 2005)

V-Nice :-* 
Grown-up motor car!


----------



## masg (May 25, 2006)

ahhh i saw that in my local dealers and the young machanics there were driving it around the car park...sounds AMAZING!its got the lambo engine mmmmmmmm 8)


----------



## ttnick (Mar 21, 2005)

Niko said:


> did you swap the car or this a loan car?
> 
> that is one mean looking B17ch! she damn pretty, wow!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Great to drive much better than I hoped sold the TT for an S4 which my son is now driving. I found the S4 to small and missed the paddle shift which our S4 did not have but both are fun to drive.

Nick


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Spotted the red works van at the rear :wink: :wink: :wink:

Just needs a good wax now :wink: :wink:


----------



## ttnick (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Dave

He's been hard at it since 7am now on the Cayenne
He does do a good job though.

Nick


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

that is one mean beast,

i saw a prog on the new S8 and boy does it look HOT!

if i was in the market for a 4 door lux car, i would not touch a bmw or merc, the Audi build quality is the best in my op and for a lux car to drive its a reall drivers car, full of quality and gadgets,

well done, looking forward for more pic and review

niko


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

ttnick said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> He's been hard at it since 7am now on the Cayenne
> He does do a good job though.
> ...


Ask him when is coming down here ??


----------



## ttnick (Mar 21, 2005)

davidg said:


> ttnick said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave
> ...


Dave

He'll call later to confirm

Nick


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

ttnick said:


> alanstotty said:
> 
> 
> > If you get the desire to drive a TT for a weekend, we can swap
> ...


nice looking motor [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Now you just need to update your profile..... :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

That's a cracking car, Nick. Love the wheels. 

The TT didn't last long did it?

Welcome to 'Other Marques', BTW.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

do you do wedding?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Fabulous car, beautifully(sp) built with a fabulous sound!

Tough decisions ahead Nick? :wink:

Dave


----------



## ttnick (Mar 21, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Fabulous car, beautifully(sp) built with a fabulous sound!
> 
> Tough decisions ahead Nick? :wink:
> 
> Dave


Thanks for above Dave and for all your hard work yesterday they havn't moved all day so still looking good if a little wet.

Think the decision is made let you know Monday for sure watch this space you never know.

Nick


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

mmmmmmmm Very nice...Black suits fast Audis the best...Shame its a bugger to keep clean. Looks the nuts though


----------



## ttnick (Mar 21, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> mmmmmmmm Very nice...Black suits fast Audis the best...Shame its a bugger to keep clean. Looks the nuts though


If only they did the tip box in the RS4 you lucky "B"


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

A friend of mine who test drove this car suggested that I cancel my Cayman S and buy one of them instead. I would consider it if it was not for the fuel consumption.


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

masg said:


> ahhh i saw that in my local dealers and the young machanics there were driving it around the car park...sounds AMAZING!its got the lambo engine mmmmmmmm 8)


Without getting too anal, its an Audi developed engine that Lamorgini used. The actual engine that Lambo use is a 5.0 whereas the S6 is a 5.2.

I have driven the car and can safely say that its superb in every way. The wheels just finish it off as does the S6 logo on the MMI screen.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Nothing wrong with being Anal :lol:


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Nothing wrong with being Anal :lol:


Cue V...

:lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Teehee said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing wrong with being Anal :lol:
> ...


Somebody called me?

I love ANAL all the time....give me ANAL and take my soul...ANAL rocks and rules my life. 

So we don't get off topic talking about ANUS...the S6 costs close to Â£60k!! Do they actually keep their value well?


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

Although Â£60k is alot of money, its very good value compared to other cars in that area.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Do they actually keep their value well?


Unfotunately not. The RS6 is was priced with about Â£10 of the S6 and so it killed the residuals.

Nice car but keeping their value is not what they do best.

Great as a 2nd hand buy though.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Do they actually keep their value well?
> ...


That was another reason that I was so worried about them. At least the Cayman S will hold its value a lot better. I get mine in 12 days!!!!


----------



## VERN (Jun 19, 2004)

Teehee said:


> masg said:
> 
> 
> > ahhh i saw that in my local dealers and the young machanics there were driving it around the car park...sounds AMAZING!its got the lambo engine mmmmmmmm 8)
> ...


Without getting too Anal it's a S8 not an S6 :wink: but both have the 5.2 engine but S6 makes do with 435 ps and the S8 450 ps :-*


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Bloody hell.

That's some jump from a TT to a new S8  almost a 3 fold leap 

Do give us a full review please. I had one on order from the ist UK batch but cancelled for mainly depreciation worries so opted for the M5 instead. I love the big Audi's & would really like loadsa details on how you're finding the car?????


----------



## ttnick (Mar 21, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> Bloody hell.
> 
> That's some jump from a TT to a new S8  almost a 3 fold leap
> 
> Do give us a full review please. I had one on order from the ist UK batch but cancelled for mainly depreciation worries so opted for the M5 instead. I love the big Audi's & would really like loadsa details on how you're finding the car?????


Not as bad as it first seems its also replacing my Porsche Cayenee Turbo as well, will post more info once its done a few miles.

ttnick


----------

